# My GSD doesn't get the concept of fetch...



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

...or even toys in general really.

I adopted a roughly four year old GSD from a local shelter and he's become a fantastic companion, but I'm having trouble finding ways to exercise with him other than walks and jogs. He doesn't seem to understand what toys are for at all. When I try giving him a toy, he takes it and immediately drops it without even holding it in his teeth for a second. If I toss the toy, he barely even looks to where it goes before focusing back on me.

This is all compounded by the Pyrador in the house who absolutely loves playing fetch and will often try to get my GSD to play by shoving the toys in his face randomly... but my GSD just ignores it.

I also tried giving him a treat dispensing ball, but that's a story for another part of the forum...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How long have you had him? 

A lot of these dogs are not raised, they are just purchased and ignored, so have no idea what to do in a lot of situations, like kids in orphanages. 

Play is a concept for dogs that have enrichment, and all their other needs met. Play isn't for dogs that are left on their own, or who have to worry about food and comfort. 

So it can come slowly to them. 

Also some dogs are more serious, and balls just don't do it for them - I had a dog who would look insulted - like really? That's a stupid game, and I am a working dog, so let's do something productive, shall we? So we did work stuff - he would have loved nose work had it been around then, herding, agility, obedience were things that he could get into.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

I've had him almost a year now. When I got him, he was skin and bones, in six months he almost doubled in weight... and now he's on a diet because he gained a bit too much, but that's fine. He stays indoors except when being monitored outside and sleeps in bed with me. Given how affectionate and cuddly he's become, I'd like to think his needs are all being met.

I tend to play fetch with the pyrador most days, even if it's only a toss or two.

Jaeger does sort of strike me as a serious dog, so there's that too. Agility training could work, but I don't have the space to do it without taking him to the park.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I meant in their pasts - they just can't concentrate on fun when they are working at staying alive. Now they can, but it's really a learned behavior at this point, and there has to be something in it for them - so fetch the ball, get a treat, mark with praise when he touches a toy. 

Take a look and see if you can find a nose work or agility class locally. That would be your best bet in terms of teaching it safely and correctly.

eta - sounds like he ended up in an excellent place!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sometimes the quick, unexpected movements of a toy/rag at the end of a flirt pole will awaken their long-lost prey drive. Might take a few sessions before he perks up and takes interest. If you can get him interested in a flirt pole to the point that he grabs the rag/toy, let him win and make a big deal out of it like he just fought a battle to the death and won.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I meant in their pasts - they just can't concentrate on fun when they are working at staying alive.


Sorry, I just wanted to imply that he was being taken care of, not offend.



Castlemaid said:


> Sometimes the quick, unexpected movements of a toy/rag at the end of a flirt pole will awaken their long-lost prey drive. Might take a few sessions before he perks up and takes interest. If you can get him interested in a flirt pole to the point that he grabs the rag/toy, let him win and make a big deal out of it like he just fought a battle to the death and won.


I've used a laser pointer a few times and he will react to it for a few swipes, but loses interest very quickly. As to tug of war type stuff, he won't hold anything in his mouth long enough to even try. I honestly wonder if he was over-disciplined at some point for biting or something.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd stay away from laser pointers. It doesn't seem to have an effect on yours, but others can become ocd playing with them. I would try working with the flirt pole as Lucia has mentioned.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

Nigel said:


> I'd stay away from laser pointers. It doesn't seem to have an effect on yours, but others can become ocd playing with them. I would try working with the flirt pole as Lucia has mentioned.


Sounds like a plan, I'll try it out.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

You need to activate his prey drive.... I'm at work right now with no sound but I believe this video is a decent start. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vbol7ZYQPA 

Flirt pole or a tug. If he still has no interests, try making the item you are using make a "noise". I can't really describe the noise I make to Zoey but it turns her prey up 100% when I do it. Best I can describe the noise is pucker you lips and blow out lol

REsearch Michael Ellis, he has videos that will help you.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wolf enjoys fetch more when she is in a Sit/Stay and then I allow her to fetch the ball I just threw..if that makes sense. Sometimes she doesn't want to fetch unless I do that with her. Or, and I am not sure if this is the best game, but I put her in a sit/stay and myself in a stand/stay  and when I say go, we both run and try to get the thrown ball first. I never win, but you get the idea...


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

WolfsOwner said:


> Wolf enjoys fetch more when she is in a Sit/Stay and then I allow her to fetch the ball I just threw..if that makes sense. Sometimes she doesn't want to fetch unless I do that with her. Or, and I am not sure if this is the best game, but I put her in a sit/stay and myself in a stand/stay  and when I say go, we both run and try to get the thrown ball first. I never win, but you get the idea...


When we're going out for a walk, I make Jaeger sit and wait at the door much longer than I have to. I go out and hold up a finger to make sure he knows he's not allowed to come out until I say he can as part of his dominance training... there are times when he gets so worked up he quite literally (and I am not using the word incorrectly) vibrates with need. He'll have muscle tremors until he releases like a coiled spring.

But when it comes to toys, he just sort of halfheartedly bats at the laser pointer or ignores the ball... I guess he just doesn't have an interest.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My GSD isn't into balls at all but he loves his Air Dog bone or really anything that squeaks. Even a gallon milk carton that I scratch with my finger nails. Try something that squeaks loud.

Another thought is you may want to try a ball on a rope. Traveler has one and I can get him amped up if I dangle the ball and then start running away from him making all kinds of silly noises. He'll run after me and grab the ball then we both start running around- he with the ball in his mouth and I have the rope end. As soon as I drop the rope, he loses interest and drops the ball or lays down and muzzles it.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

Traveler's Mom said:


> My GSD isn't into balls at all but he loves his Air Dog bone or really anything that squeaks. Even a gallon milk carton that I scratch with my finger nails. Try something that squeaks loud.
> 
> Another thought is you may want to try a ball on a rope. Traveler has one and I can get him amped up if I dangle the ball and then start running away from him making all kinds of silly noises. He'll run after me and grab the ball then we both start running around- he with the ball in his mouth and I have the rope end. As soon as I drop the rope, he loses interest and drops the ball or lays down and muzzles it.


I just ordered a flirt toy (ball on a rope), so we'll see how that works. He's gotten some squeaky toys before and usually shreds them in a day, but that's not really something I can play with him in... he just sort of takes them and walks off.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So take the toy back! Before he shreds it. Give it again and snatch it back. (playfully - happily - that sounds like it will be important for your situation) Make a game out of it. That's your start or at least something to try.


----------



## marie_ct (Mar 27, 2015)

My GSD never did fetch - she a lab mix buddy that did that for her. lol. She loved the chase part. Once she got it was either game over or chase me & maybe you'll get it back. GL & do try other games - maybe smell it find it? I used that to reinforce sit/stay. Great indoor game when outside was not a great option.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maybe the dog's shades are a bit too tinted and can't see what he is supposed to fetch???? Beats me....


SuperG


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

SteelHelix said:


> When we're going out for a walk, I make Jaeger sit and wait at the door much longer than I have to. I go out and hold up a finger to make sure he knows he's not allowed to come out until I say he can as part of his dominance training... there are times when he gets so worked up he quite literally (and I am not using the word incorrectly) vibrates with need. He'll have muscle tremors until he releases like a coiled spring.
> 
> But when it comes to toys, he just sort of halfheartedly bats at the laser pointer or ignores the ball... I guess he just doesn't have an interest.


I see the muscle tremors with my boy, too, but his are when we play with the flirt stick. I put him in a sit and try everything I can to get him to break it: I squeek the toy, I swing it aroung his face, I put it in front of him and tell him to leave it. But it's when I suddenly jerk it acroos the floor, like a small critter taking off, that I see his muscles quivering he wants to catch it so bad!


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Maybe the dog's shades are a bit too tinted and can't see what he is supposed to fetch???? Beats me....


Heh. He hates wearing those doggles, but the picture's still funny. The intent was to protect his eyes from bugs when he sticks his head out of the window while I drive... but he doesn't put up with them.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> So take the toy back! Before he shreds it. Give it again and snatch it back. (playfully - happily - that sounds like it will be important for your situation) Make a game out of it. That's your start or at least something to try.


That's usually what I do, but he seems to get disinterested pretty quickly. "Oh, I guess you don't want me to have it then... fine..."


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

Kansas will sometimes chase the ball or toy, but its about 50/50 at best. She WILL however chase the flirt pole til she is tired... thats really the only thing I have found to get her to exercise. We have a large yard and she gets to run around in the back, mostly chasing cats and such behind the fence. 

Balls, sometimes she will fetch but most not. I have used to treats to get her to drop it afterwards, but without treats she just runs around with it...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please be so careful, and maybe reconsider, allowing him to have his head out the window when you drive. I know they like it a lot but it's quite dangerous in several different ways. thank you for giving this dog a home and love. 

about the toys and the fetch thing...dogs are all so different in their likes and dislikes (whether from their life experiences or their genetics), that I kinda let mine decide what they do or don't want to do...relative to play or not play, or what they want to play with...all of them have limits on behavior, lolol.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, the flirt pole worked a little bit, but his interest level is still really low. I've tried to do a little tug of war with him as well but as soon as I tug a little he lets go. It's as if he just doesn't have any play instincts.


----------

